
YC Summer 2019 Late application response - robins73
Has anyone received an response email from YCombinator summer 2019 batch yet. 
Its been 17 days since I submitted the late application form and got no response email.
======
magical_mishka
I did a late application as well, and got a reply about 2 weeks later. But it
was in April, so I think it wasn't as late your application which is why I got
a quicker response.

